# Who Has the Best Northern Lights?



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a friend who is wanting Northern Lights.  Who do you guys think has the best Northern Lights?  There are just tons of breeders out there with NL....and I know that not all breeders are the same.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

I seen Mel post a very nice NL #5 Don't know if it's a feature project or what. I grew nirvana NL and was not impressed


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2015)

I wonder if Mel has NL for sale.... Let me remember her addy...


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2015)

Bodhi


----------



## Melvan (Feb 24, 2015)

All I have left of my F3s are pheno hunting stash, and the F4s won't be ready to go to Firestax until Sept.

I gifted out tonnage of the F3s when TSD went away and I thought I wasn't going to vend. I didn't want them to sit in my freezer going to waste. 

Someone around here has to have received some of those and have them sitting in their stash, come on guys, cough some up for the Goddess! lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2015)

i have always wanted your cut Mel.  I don't have anything of yours YET.lol  Thanks for popping in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2015)

I PM'd Mel yesterday, but also went out looking for some of Bodhi's NL, too.  Kind of out of luck right now on both counts.  

Mel you are great!  I can wait, too.  I know how hard it is to give up great genetics.  And good genetics are worth waiting for.  

Bodhi's NL seems to be sold out everywhere I have checked, too.


----------



## gunsmoke (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Goddess!
   I looked into this a bunch for me the choice has come down to sensi or next generation both sound excellent. Just my $.02. Worth.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 25, 2015)

I enjoyed both my NL Blue and NL x Big Bud... but haven't tried any straight NL. Wish I could be of some help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 25, 2015)

I did try NL x Big Bud but was very underwhelmed.  Hoping for something way better.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 25, 2015)

Ever tried Northern Lights Blue? I enjoyed that when I ran it. I've honestly enjoyed every single strain from Delicious Seeds. I've found them all to be exceedingly vigorous and healthy, and always yield decently. I've tried probably 8 or so Delicious Seeds strains. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-northern-light-blue/prod_424.html

World of Seeds - Northern Lights x Skunk ..this interests me. I've run a couple by World of Seeds as well, and was very happy with that. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co....ection-northern-lights-x-skunk/prod_2801.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2015)

I really don't want a cross.  I want just NO, but thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## umbra (Feb 26, 2015)

SeedSupreme has Bodhi's NL#5   

http://www.cannabis-seeds-worldwide.com


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, umbra.  I will check there.


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Speaking of NL. What is.Ortega?


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2015)

Ortega is NL#5 x NL#1, bred by Neville and Shanti


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2015)

I will look through my stash...pretty sure Mel hit me off with some NL #5 back aways.


----------



## lyfespan (Mar 3, 2015)

gunsmoke said:


> Speaking of NL. What is.Ortega?



It's awesome, lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2015)

I am unable to find any Bodhi NL #5 in stock anywhere.  Anybody try NL by Sensi Seeds?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2015)

THG, i just don't think the NLights is all that. I grew one of the above mentioned and it was ok, but not as good as others.  Can we talk your friend into something else? Nurse larry perhaps?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> THG, i just don't think the NLights is all that. I grew one of the above mentioned and it was ok, but not as good as others. Can we talk your friend into something else? Nurse larry perhaps?


 
Yes, I can!  Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

I think we might try some Exodus Cheese--supposed to be very stony and good for insomnia and pain.  He does use and like Nurse Larry, but wants another good nighttime strain...variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh, i didn't know it was that friend.... I thought it was the lady ... ok.. well, i have something else up my sleeve if it is your friend that smokes often.  I have something special coming... But not for a beginner, like yourself. HAHAHA i kill me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2015)

No, I think that lady is going to be fine with the CBD that I have vegging.  LOL--if I'm a beginner, you, I believe, would be too.  Few people keep up with me, but you and I were a match...


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 7, 2015)

umbra said:


> Bodhi


I hold his personal cut of NL.

Pretty delish I might add.

Did you kick it to the curb Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

I have to say, I didn't keep it. I like it ok but not enough to keep. I had two, one od and one in, and it was fine, but not enough to keep. Not like I cookies and Boysenberry and and all the rest, so many strains, so little time.

Do you love it PJ? OR is it just ok? I took it amber outdoors.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 8, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I have to say, I didn't keep it. I like it ok but not enough to keep. I had two, one od and one in, and it was fine, but not enough to keep. Not like I cookies and Boysenberry and and all the rest, so many strains, so little time.
> 
> Do you love it PJ? OR is it just ok? I took it amber outdoors.



As Northern Lights goes, it is pretty good. I do tend to lean towards the NL#2 as I like that spicy flavor of the Thai, but this one does well for me and is down in 56 days. I vape most plants now a days, but I do like to roll the NL.


----------



## gunsmoke (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi!
  So who ended up being a really good. NL available in seed? For indoor?


----------



## gunsmoke (Apr 15, 2015)

I see that crop king has NL standard not fem though. I'll bet that's a good one.:smoke1:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 15, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered something different--some Exodus Cheese.  I will look for some of Mel's gear in the fall.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 16, 2015)

South Oregon seeds has NL for cheap and no customs, I'm putting in an order Friday.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

Not just looking for NL--looking for good NL.  I have had Nirvana's and didn't like it that well.  Thanks for the suggestion, but I think I will wait for Mel--her stuff is always great.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Apr 16, 2015)

I grew a sensi seeds nl feminized in a 20L bubble bucket last winter that was a huge plant that produced over 200g when dry. The smoke lasted me until last month and it was the best jar smell of the lot when I compared it to others I had grown, and the high was very mellow and relaxing. The smell kept getting better and better as it aged.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice to know Joe.  Thanks


----------



## gunsmoke (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Goddess! No crop king? A. Few years ago everyone was making a big deal about some nl weed testing over 25% thc. Who has those seeds? I'm sure they would have worked they're way to the seed vendor/breeders.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't buy into a lot of the hype I hear on the internet about things like that.  I have found that a lot of the wonderful stories are just that....stories.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

Red eye genetics has a nice 89 NL X MT Reiner


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2015)

Redeye just dropped NL #5 BX1 on firestax today THG


----------



## Surfer Joe (Apr 30, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am unable to find any Bodhi NL #5 in stock anywhere.  Anybody try NL by Sensi Seeds?



I did, and it was a mixed bag.
I bought a 3-seed pack and planted one and it grew into a big indica-looking plant with fat leaves. Then I did another grow and planted another seed, but that one had thin sativa-like leaves and was more thin and lanky.
It was surprising to see how different the plants looked.


----------



## HazeMe (May 11, 2015)

Not sure if it's too late, but Dr. Atomic NL #5 looks good. Hemp Depot has it now.


----------



## straingang (May 14, 2015)

I just harvested 2 Northerns (autos) from Sensi Seeds. I got 90g off one and around 40 off the other. I was happy with the yield but not to much from the quality of the buds.


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2015)

gunsmoke said:


> I see that crop king has NL standard not fem though. I'll bet that's a good one.:smoke1:


crop kings northern lights is fem but they are autos. mj seeds canada has fem northern lights and they are the same company.


----------



## gunsmoke (May 15, 2015)

I was kidding about crop king.
 I grew sensi nl not auto exclusivly for years and it was great- like cookie cutter plants all the same very potent but a little tall. Then it seems like they changed and lots of variation between plants etc.
   If I were going to get some nl now it would be next generation. I dont know anyone who has grown it but I have heard good things about them. Or- sagamartha nl #9 which would be awesome I hear.


----------



## giggy (May 16, 2015)

i got 4 more beans of northern lights fem but i don't know who's they are. i'm gonna try some more of them here soon, but i got to get this seasons outdoors grow out of the way first.


----------

